
Gene Editing for Good: How CRISPR Could Transform Global Development - cos2pi
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/2018-04-10/gene-editing-good
======
forapurpose
The author is Bill Gates.

(It's not standard, but perhaps add his name to the title; it would be
important to many readers.)

